# Mahayana mods



## Sweetwood (Feb 12, 2020)

I finished up my first pedalpcb build and I'm super impressed with the quality of the board and layout. Anyway, I'm wondering if anyone has done any mods to the Mahayana?  Has anyone tried A TL072 or any other chip?  other mods?


----------



## mywmyw (Feb 12, 2020)

i built one with a tl072 cause i didnt wanna pay for the og chip. a friend tried it and liked it so much he bought it on the spot. sounded pretty decent to me.


----------



## Dali (Feb 12, 2020)

I just did one yesterday in only 1 hour (before boxing) with a TL072 but... I got no sound at all. I was so pissed I didn't took pictures for the Troubleshooting Forum...

Would you guys post yours in the Build Reports Forum? Could be handy!

It's my 15th pedal but it looks I still have many things to learn.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 18, 2020)

Since all of the clipping is controlled by the diodes and MOSFETs in the feedback loop, there will be little or no audible difference when swapping opamps in this circuit.

Dali,
It's a simple pedal, not much to go wrong.  Check the opamp voltages.  And the obvious stuff, like off-board wiring.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 18, 2020)

Dali said:


> I just did one yesterday in only 1 hour (before boxing) with a TL072 but... I got no sound at all. I was so pissed I didn't took pictures for the Troubleshooting Forum...
> 
> Would you guys post yours in the Build Reports Forum? Could be handy!
> 
> It's my 15th pedal but it looks I still have many things to learn.



Yeah feel free to post some pictures if you get a chance, sometimes it is easy to miss something all it takes sometimes is another person's perspective.


----------



## Dali (Feb 18, 2020)

Sorry @chongmagic and @Chuck D. Bones , it's already fixed. I ask in the official spot last week https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/mahayana-no-sound-solved.2303/ 

It's all good !


----------

